# Don't read topic by aramis - porn inside.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm serious.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RBrittain (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a shame Aramis has done this because he seemed quite an intelligent poster and I agreed with many of his sentiments. Not the first time I've seen spontaneous self-combustion on the internet, though. Some people decide they want to leave an online place, whether because they spend too much time on it or whatever, and decide the best way to shut out the possibility of returning is to get themself banned. Can sort of sympathise with that mentality, but it's immature.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

RBrittain said:


> It's a shame Aramis has done this because he seemed quite an intelligent poster and I agreed with many of his sentiments. Not the first time I've seen spontaneous self-combustion on the internet, though. Some people decide they want to leave an online place, whether because they spend too much time on it or whatever, and decide the best way to shut out the possibility of returning is to get themself banned. Can sort of sympathise with that mentality, but it's immature.


Y'know I honestly thought this was one of Aramis' friends from Poland just playing a joke on him. A) Im glad I didnt click on that link and B) Its too bad Aramis apparently had some kind of meltdown, I enjoyed reading his posts.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh Aramis.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Damn shame. I'll miss him. :tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> I'm serious.


We have removed the porn link ...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I liked him ok. More than he seemed to like me anyway. Having said that, I never had the impression that he liked anybody that much here. He had a wicked sense of humor though, gotta admit that. And yes, he will be missed. But it's his own choice.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

He was ok, I never had any bother with him. He was biggish character I suppose, but maybe those kind of people can burn out a bit in forums too if they get too impatient. As I said on the other thread sometimes it's good to go away and just have a rest for a while.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

RBrittain said:


> . . . Some people decide they want to leave an online place, whether because they spend too much time on it or whatever, and decide the best way to shut out the possibility of returning is to get themself banned . . .





jhar26 said:


> I liked him ok . . . And yes, he will be missed. But it's his own choice.





starry said:


> . . . As I said on the other thread sometimes it's good to go away and just have a rest for a while.


We might mention that the ban for Aramis is only Temporary ... if he so chooses, he can return to the forum later on ... the door will be open .


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Krummhorn said:


> We might mention that the ban for Aramis is only Temporary ... if he so chooses, he can return to the forum later on ... the door will be open .


Then the porn attached can't have been that bad.:lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Aramis committing cyber suicide. Interesting.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, it was bad ...  ... and in poor taste, however, the infraction was for 5 points - the same as anyone else would have gotten for the same rule violation.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> Well, it was bad ...  ... and in poor taste, however, the infraction was for 5 points - the same as anyone else would have gotten for the same rule violation.


Oh, interesting, there are points.
Can you tell us what the infractions are and how many points are deducted for each, and what are the consequences for each number of points?
Just curious.

About Aramis - intelligent, colorful poster, funny. I like him. I'm sure he'll be back at the end of the temporary ban, he seems to be a tough guy, not the kind that would be turned off by the ban and never return. Let's hope so. But he'll always be kind of on the edge of being banned because his posts are often risqué.:lol:

Edit - Oh, I see, I just found the thread. He committed cyber suicide. He asked for it. So, I guess he won't be back. Too bad.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The most entertaining poster at TC. Dan Koren with an 'elbows out' sense of humor.

[a comparison alien to TC; only old RMCR folks will get it. The notion is too loud in my head to ignore.]

:devil:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Did I miss something?*

I didn't know our friend Aramis posted something like that...He seemed a cool guy though...I'm sorry.

The problem here is that we have many boys and girls under 18...LOL. Personally I don't mind but in a musical group that is "mauvais goût". Not good!

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Aramis committing cyber suicide. Interesting.


But just like the religion some members here practise their faith in, cyber suicide offers the possibility of resurrection, so member Aramis might not be as dead as some might think. (Though it might take more than three days for the resurrection to occur).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ah so that's what happened


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Krummhorn said:


> Well, it was bad ...  ... and in poor taste, however, the infraction was for 5 points - the same as anyone else would have gotten for the same rule violation.


Wait a minute now. The penalty for posting porn is 5 infraction points, but the infraction for posting copyrighted material is 8 infraction points. By that standard, it seems that posting porn here really isn't all that serious of an offense as it's seemingly much more minor than other violations! :lol: What happens if someone posts copyrighted porn though? Does that add up to lucky number 13?


----------

